# CrossCut Sled: Tape measure or not, and why?



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

I'm planning my first crosscut sled and want to make it right the first time with useful features. I've been taking notes from popular YT creators, but noticed most of the time they don't include a tape measure built into the fence. I suppose they just manually each time with a pocket tape measure or ruler. It seems to me having it on the fence would be better if set up accurately, but can't ignore that most of the top notch YT woodworkers don't bother.

So I'd like to hear from people who have experience using crosscut sleds. Do you have a tape measure on your fence, or wish you did? Any cons to having it on the fence that would make it less useful or accurate than setting up cuts other ways?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You'd want to make in moveable. INCRA makes a track that can hold tape measures so they slide for adjustment. It also has a T-slot in it which you would find useful if making or buying a stop.

I find a crosscut fence with a tape on it most useful.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

I built two crosscut sleds, a large one for big panels and a small, easy to handle one for every-day work. I incorporated a Kreg Top Trak into the fence of both sleds. Kreg has lots of accessories for it's track systems, one of which is a tape measure that is fully adjuatable and easily zeroed to the saw kerf. I use Kreg flip stops on both selds, also easily adjusted and zeroed. I have been very happy with the sleds and especially with the adjustaiblility of the tape measures and the stops. They are dead-on accurate.


----------



## Flight2205 (11 mo ago)

Hi there!

I built my sled specifically for accurate 90 degree crosscuts.

I incorporated two tapes, one for shorts and another for longs.

I incorporated a spring loaded thumb pin for shorter lengths, and later added a hold down. The longer lengths are on a different tape.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I don't have a tape on my bandsaw, miter station or sled. I use the one on the table saw, but only for getting it close. If I need to the fence to an exact distance, I use a steel ruler.

So I think it depends on your work methods. Most of the time I'm cutting to a mark or knife line. With a crosscut sled, if I'm cutting to an exact measurement, I'm sneaking up on it or maybe using a shooting board.

Therefore I think a micro adjustable stop is much more important.


----------



## NohoGerry (Dec 6, 2021)

My work methods are closer to Robert's, with the exception that my tablesaw fence is always dead on accurate, based on the saw blade I'm using-i.e. the kerf width.
For my crosscut sleds and miter saw fence, I find a stop to be an absolute necessity, but not a built-in ruler. I measure to length, and make a test cut for the length of board I need. then line it up with the edge of the kerf on the crosscut sled, and set a stop. I use an extension fence clamped to the crosscut fence for long boards with a stop screwed to the end of the extension. For cutting short pieces I use a block of wood clamped directly to the crosscut sled fence.
I use the same method with my SCMS-setting the stop the distance I need from the blade based on a test cut board.

That way, all pieces are cut to consistent length, which for most projects is just what you need for assembling pieces. 
This is my work method, others here may find built in rulers on their fences a better approach to the way they work. i've found taking a couple of minutes to measure and set a stop doesn't appreciably slow my work processes.

Hope this helps.
Gerry


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I layout on the work piece and then use the kerf in the fence to line it up. If I need to make multiple cuts of the same amount, I just clamp a stop block into position before I make the first cut. Also, sometimes it is easier or best to have the stop on the opposite side of the blade so I would have to have a tape on either side.


----------



## yamato72 (Apr 5, 2021)

> For my crosscut sleds and miter saw fence, I find a stop to be an absolute necessity, but not a built-in ruler. I measure to length, and make a test cut for the length of board I need. then line it up with the edge of the kerf on the crosscut sled, and set a stop. I use an extension fence clamped to the crosscut fence for long boards with a stop screwed to the end of the extension. For cutting short pieces I use a block of wood clamped directly to the crosscut sled fence.


This, if the dimension is critical to you.

I haven't bothered with a tape on my crosscut sled since it's never going to agree exactly with my tape measure or ruler.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I layout on the work piece and then use the kerf in the fence to line it up. If I need to make multiple cuts of the same amount, I just clamp a stop block into position before I make the first cut. Also, sometimes it is easier or best to have the stop on the opposite side of the blade so I would have to have a tape on either side.
> 
> - Lazyman


Pretty sure it's this use that is driving the decision on placing a tape on a sled, or NOT, that OP is seeing in his video reviews. I think in general a lot of the old school "ideas" on sleds, chop saw tables, and many measure it by the tool, versus using an OPEN to anything approach.

About the only time I fuss with a tape measure on a tool, is the one on my TS's fence. Probably could do without that a lot of the time. 55 years of doing something is had to break though.


----------

